# stewarding



## cody (Mar 22, 2006)

hi everyone
i am tring to set up a stewarding program for a culinary school. are there any other steward outthere or does any one have any good ideas,as to useful forms.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Cody and welcome to Chef Talk.

I'm going to move your question to a culinary school forum where it'll get the responses you're looking for. Come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself and tell us about your culinary journey.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

I wish you good luck with your program, however if you are writting it for a school, why these question. If you worked as a chief steward for a bigger hotel you should know what essential informations are required in such as program for students. Like basic equipment and utensil knowledge, detergent knowledge, metal knowledge, FF&E inventory knowledge and wet and dry cleaning knowledge and etc. 

Chef Kaiser


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Do you mean stewarding for the school itself, or a program to teach stewarding?

If the first, you'll need forms for the chef-instructors to list what they will need for each class: the exact products with total quantities. A set of sheets for each class, all identified by chef-instructor name; day, date, and time of the class; location of the class; plus space for any special instructions. Of course you'll need inventory sheets for the stewarding department's use, for however often you need to take inventory. These should be preprinted with every product you have in the house with par amounts, a place to fill in the amount on hand, and somewhere to indicate when you need to order more. If not built into the inventory sheets, order sheets to go along with them, so that when something falls below par (or you need extra) you can be sure to get more in. (Then when the orders come in, you can check the manifests against your order sheets.) Those are just the basics.

If you're teaching, you probably need to develop product identification standards: what acceptable and unacceptable product looks like. And maybe substitutions. (I'm less up on this, because I didn't get much training; I just went to work in stewarding at my school and never thought much about what I wish I had learned first.) But I'm sure Chef Kaiser is right about all the other stuff.


----------

